# Breeder in or around Northern Virginia



## depthnerd (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello,

My wife and I both had German Shepherds growing up, and now that we've settled into our new house, we are looking to get a GSD.

I've been researching numerous breeders in and around VA, and have found quite a few, but can not get solid feedback in regards to which are respectable and which are not.

The closest breeder to us is Megan Judge of Haus Juris. Having researched this breeder, I have found good and bad reviews and would like to know if anyone has had a positive or negative experience with them. We are also open to traveling further if it is worth it.

My wife is originally from New Hampshire, and we have her friend's breeder (whom they speak very highly of), but it's a 10 hour drive, so we want to use this as a worst case scenario. I'm sure there are other solid breeders in this area, we just need to be pointed in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I think it depends on what you're looking for in a dog. It seems like Haus Juris imports a lot of dogs and puppies who do well in the conformation ring. I suggest you meet her dogs and see if you like them. 

Although no breeder is able to produce 100% perfect puppies, I have not heard complaints about her dogs or her not honoring her contract--and her kennel facilities and dogs have always been in good condition when I have been there.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Blackthorn is in VA and I have always liked the look of her dogs although I only know what I have seen on the website. But her dogs are gorgeous.

Also GSDBESTK9 is in DC/Maryland area. I have always thought that if I was in the market for a puppy I would definitely meet her and check out her pups. She produces some gorgeous pups as well. This is her website. 

Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Joe and Chris Stumpf (vomsilbersee.com) are in that area too....nice people! Not a big commercial show operation, pups more family raised with kids.....

I think Christine may be doing a litter.....and my friend has a very stable, nice male who may be sireing some litters in that area as well....one litter is a repeat of M Mueller Haus in York PA....two contacts of mine got pups from the M litter, and Lynn P is raising Mia from that litter (see videos of Mia in pool and in mud puddle that Lynn P has posted!!!!!) and there should be a nice pup suitable for you in that litter.

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you're not stuck on a puppy (though sometimes there are pups) you can check out rescue: Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Dogs Adult dogs of any age are incredible.

But regardless of whether you were to go with a rescue, meet and greets are a great chance to go, meet the dogs, see what the differences are in them (actually in you) from when you were kids in terms of what a GSD is really like.  

Do that as much as possible - go to events, shows, etc, in your area.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, depthnerd, I'm in your area and did months of research on West German Show Line (WGSL) breeders before making my choice. I will pm you.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, I read that the North American Sieger Show will be in Reston again this year (Oct 20-23) -- that could be a great opportunity to meet a number of breeders and dogs in person, assuming that spectators are allowed. I've never been to a show, so I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> If you're not stuck on a puppy (though sometimes there are pups) you can check out rescue: Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Dogs Adult dogs of any age are incredible.
> 
> But regardless of whether you were to go with a rescue, meet and greets are a great chance to go, meet the dogs, see what the differences are in them (actually in you) from when you were kids in terms of what a GSD is really like.
> 
> Do that as much as possible - go to events, shows, etc, in your area.



Yes, have you definitely decided you want to get a puppy?? If not I volunteer with Virginia German Shepherd Rescue and we have loads of great dogs of all ages, size, colors and coat length. We are always holding adoption days in NoVA where you can go meet some of the various dogs as well. Also take a look at the website but keep in mind not all of our dogs are posted their and we have more coming in every week. So if you do not have your heart set on a puppy I HIGHLY recommend us!!


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have actually acquired a puppy from a local breeder in Lovettsville, VA. I have been trying to find more information about their sires and dams, and have been fortunate to stumble upon the pup's great grandparents through a pedigree search. I think the bloodlines are a mix of American and German? Not sure, but so far, she seems to be a great pup, with the exception of a granuloma, which is being treated. 

Good luck with the search!


----------



## depthnerd (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info. I've been doing an extensive amount of research (literally hours and hours) and was also able to make a visit out to Haus Juris and meet Megan Judge and her dogs.

She is very professional and her dogs have outstanding temperament. If anyone has had any interest in getting a dog from her, I would say make it a priority to visit and meet her. My wife and I spent a couple hours there and were very happy with the way she feels about the dogs and she is also very knowledgeable. When we got back home, we were already planning our next visit to HJ to pick a puppy out and either put a deposit down or purchase it then and there.

In no way, shape, or form am I affiliated with her - just had an excellent experience and wanted to get the word out. (I did witness something very special there that I will post shortly...)

So, I told my best friend and his wife, who is actually a veterinarian at a reputable animal hospital in NoVa. She loves the GSD breed, but she very subtly mentioned I should check with my homeowner's insurance regarding getting one (My wife and I bought our house a few months ago). Got home, called up my homeowner's insurance, inquired about getting a GSD - they informed me that there are 7 breeds that they do not cover (one of them being GSDs), and will potentially DROP me or at the very least, not renew the policy when the term date arrives. Breed discrimination sucks.

Of course, there are a few options to try to get around this:
a. Find another homeowner's insurance that will cover GSD's (and expect to pay a higher premium due to owning one)
b. From the threads I've gathered on here - we could tell the homeowner's insurance we got an "Alsatian", and hope they don't put two and two together (somewhat risky - but hey, it's not lying)
c. It takes a lot of pain for me to say this, but...pursue another breed. Gut-wrenching, I know.

So if I can't have a GSD (atleast not now, but I know we will own another down the road), the next breed we had in mind is Belgian Malinois. I know, I know, this is a GSD forum. BUT, we found a breeder that has Mals AND German Shepherds, and I wanted to inquire as to whether anyone here has dealt with them before.

Broadcreek Kennels - I've checked out some of their reviews but can't find any that are recent. Any input is greatly appreciated in advance. We're planning on visiting them this Sunday and I'll post how it goes.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Who do you use for your homeowners? I've had zero trouble with our insurance agency and our dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would check around on the homeowners if your set on a gsd..

As for Broadcreek, I LOVE their dogs a friend has a couple, and nice nice dogs, but they aren't gsd's Mostly show lines, and they tend to be on the bigger side of mals, gorgeous nonetheless, alot into agility/herding, etc..


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I know the Leggs personally, know their lone GSD, Bandit, and have met a couple of their Malinois. They do have very nice Mals, and I had the pleasure of benching next to Bandit and the Leggs last year at the National Dog Show in Philly.

You couldn't ask for a better benchmate.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We have Farmer's and have never had an issue with them and our GSD's. I asked our agent point-blank if they charged us more for having Shepherds and he said no.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Personally, I would drop that insurance like it was a hot iron. I have State Farm and they have never ONCE mentioned, asked about, hinted or outright stated that there is any kind of breed bans on dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

State Farm is who we have. It's who my mom has had for decades, as well. Never a problem with them and the Shepherds.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

State Farm here as well, multiple GSDs, no problem.

Good luck and best wishes on getting a pup!


----------



## athena's mom (Oct 19, 2011)

My German shepherd female (Athena Justagirl Haus Juris) is great, and every dog I've ever met from Megan's kennel is great. She cares a lot about the breed, even if her interpersonal skills leave somewhat something to be desired. Highly recommended! My next puppy will definitely come from Megan.


----------

